

Markdown for your iOS apps (an NSAttributedString Parser) - featherless
https://github.com/jverkoey/NSAttributedStringMarkdownParser

======
kennywinker
Awesome. I was looking for something like this not too long ago, and I was
surprised it didn't seem to exist.

